# Chains...



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

What do you prefer to use for a chain?  Shimano, SRAM, KMC, ??  Top of the line, middle of the road, whatever is cheapest?

Myself I've been buying Shimano LX (says it's also 105 level for you roadie guys) chains, mostly because that's what the bike shop pulls out when I ask for a chain.  They've served me well, and I don't see any reason to switch.  My new to me bike came with a 'new' (not brand new for sure) SRAM PC-971 which has let go 3 times on me in a total of 4 shortish rides.  It's not helping to convince me to switch to SRAM.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

I usually use one of the upper line SRAM chains. not sure what model, but its one of the fancy ones plated in some goldish color metal.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 28, 2010)

use sram pc971 for the same reason you use your shimano. good for a break/replacement 1xyear. last one was saturday but due to operator error - shifting under  mash load on a new trail no good for chain.glad for buddy's quik link - i gave mine to someone a few weeks ago.  if you broke one 3x you've got some other funk or issue going on though


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2010)

Not real picky so long as it has a master link.

Master link is key for cleaning your drivetrain.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to clean and lube it regularly.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> Not real picky so long as it has a master link.
> 
> Master link is key for cleaning your drivetrain.



I'm not totally sold on the master link thing yet, I had one break on me last season.  It does make cleaning the chain a lot easier though.

What are you doing to clean your chain?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You need to clean and lube it regularly.



I may not keep my bike clean, but I do keep the drive train clean.


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I may not keep my bike clean, but I do keep the drive train clean.



Mine, on the other hand...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Mine, on the other hand...



You hadn't ridden your bike more than 4 times previous to this season.   I've been keeping an eye on it this year, don't worry.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the ones that come with whips. Wait, what forum is this ... ?


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm not totally sold on the master link thing yet, I had one break on me last season.  It does make cleaning the chain a lot easier though.
> 
> What are you doing to clean your chain?



You go through chains like I go through tissues.  You should probably start learning how to do this thing called "spinning."


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> You go through chains like I go through tissues.  You should probably start learning how to do this thing called "spinning."



Aside from the quick link breaking last year I haven't much for chain problems before the current chain...  But no, I'm not big on spinning, I prefer to muscle through a higher gear, when possible.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 29, 2010)

^ awright another masher!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you get a new chain?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Aside from the quick link breaking last year I haven't much for chain problems before the current chain...  But no, I'm not big on spinning, I prefer to muscle through a higher gear, when possible.





gorgonzola said:


> ^ awright another masher!



I have my son trained to chant "mash!" any time I attack a climb on the road.  But seeing that the bike we use is a SS there no choice but to mash.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I have my son trained to chant "mash!" any time I attack a climb on the road.  But seeing that the bike we use is a SS there no choice but to mash.



You still ride bikes?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get a new chain?



Already had one, just haven't put it on yet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You still ride bikes?



:lol:  at this point only with the little dude on the road.  i hope we have a long successful lax season.  but i want to get out in the woods with you fools real bad.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Already had one, just haven't put it on yet.



Damn, I was going to bet money you were goingto take the one from Carries bike.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Damn, I was going to bet money you were goingto take the one from Carries bike.



Haha

Besides it's probably a POS SRAM


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

I take it is isn't a sram with a master link


----------



## powbmps (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't know what it means, but....

My old bike has "Shimano CN-HG59" stamped on every link.  It is the original chain that was on it when I bought it new.

My new bike seems to have the exact same chain, but there is one gold link that says "Sram 9-spd" .


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2010)

HG stands for Hyper Glide... CN I believe is for Chain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc said:


> HG stands for Hyper Glide... CN I believe is for Chain.



Anyone remember BioPace? Or does that just make me really old?


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Haha
> 
> Besides it's probably a POS SRAM



You make fun of mine? I've never broken a chain.

Knock on wood.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone remember BioPace? Or does that just make me really old?



My first real MTB had BioPace.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc said:


> HG stands for Hyper Glide... CN I believe is for Chain.



Any idea what the single Sram link is for?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Any idea what the single Sram link is for?



That should be the master link(power link as sram calls it). Should look slightly different than the other links(be able to slide and unhook it)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Any idea what the single Sram link is for?



That's the power link (or quick link).  Shimano doesn't make one, so if you desire to have a quick link you have to use another brand (works fine with Shimano chains).  SRAM is the most popular, but other companies make them too, like KMC.


----------

